# For anyone with male factor infertility



## QueenieMurphy

I'm sure some of you(lots of you!) know about Maca but I just wanted to tell you our story. My husband and I had been TTC for a long time(over 2 years) and were put on the IVF waiting list - after investigations it transpired my OH had low sperm count, low morphology, and very low motility. We were told because of his low motility we had more or less no chance of conceiving naturally. We were due to start IVF in January of this year - in september last year hubby started taking Maca, he has had 3 sperm tests since then each one showing improved count, morphology and motility - so much so that the IVF consultant said he now had super sperm - I'm sure its the maca. He also takes The natural health Practice fertility plus for men along with their vitamin C and Omega 3(Natural health practice claim their vit c and omega better than all the rest - i reckoned I'd give it a go!!). I got my first ever bfp in December after he'd been taking this combination for 3 months - sadly it was a m/c, I then had a CP in March and now I have bfp again - I am praying and praying this one will be my sticky - we have been put back a year on the IVF now as they want us to continue trying naturally now we can. So in 4 cycles I've got pregnant 3 times!!


Sorry thats a really long ramble but just in case anyone hadn't heard of it I wanted to let you know about maca and the fertility plus for men. I'm sure its helped us!!


----------



## Flake-y

Congratulations! I've heard of maca but was a bit sceptical about if it actually did anything; obviously it does!!!


----------



## QueenieMurphy

Thank you Flakey - I think it does, he had several tests over 9 months which showed really low everything - particularly the motility and now everything is above average. I think some women take maca too - theres a thread on here somewhere - but I felt I was taking enough pills already!! Though it was my next step.


----------



## QueenieMurphy

P.S Good luck at the ICSI clinic on the 17th xxx


----------



## brumbar

Thanks for this QM! Fingers crossed this baby sticks! It's a great story and I'm really pleased it made a difference for you! And I'm sure it works for some people so deffo worth giving it a go! did your OH make any other changes? 
DH has been taking a good multivit,+ additional vit c + maca + l arginne for 9months, and unfortunately it hasn't made that much difference. The max we ever got was 30mil 50%motility and 5% morphology......(we have a struggle with morphology) We are now in the last week wait after ICSI and on the day the sample was 24mil, 45 motility and 4morphology....


----------



## QueenieMurphy

Brumbar - fingers very crossed for you, the 1ww is agonising always but must be especially so after ICSI. Really hope you get your bfp.

The other things he did are more or less totally gave up caffeine - even has caffeine free tea - he went from 3/4/5 a day to 1 every 3 weeks plus he stopped drinking lager/beer and always drinks guiness now. I read once that guiness very good for the swimmers.

I also started acupuncture and reflexology just before our first bfp.

Will keep an eye out for your testing Brumbar - really good luck xx


----------



## rainbow girl

That's fab news quennie! I have my dh on Wellman Conception which has Maca in it (250mg) do you think this is enough? What dose was your hubby on? WIwreally hope it does the trick for us too at the moment we have only had 1 SA and motility was low, doctor said there's nothing we can do to improve it but we are going down the healthy eating and supplement route to see if that helps. Fx for us all!


----------



## QueenieMurphy

Hi Rainbowgirl - well my OH takes 1000mg a day!! We get them from healthy direct and he takes two of the 500mg tablets a day. - yes they told us there was nothing we could do either to improve his swimmers but they were wrong - hope your OH's improve too, I'm sure with general healthy living it really helps too xx


----------



## Chesca

Hi QM,

Thank you so much for posting this! I have had DP on a cocktail of supplements suggested by our clinic and it made a massive contribution to his sperm count/ morphology and motability (he did give up alcohol/ caffine/ fizzy drinks for 3 months also). i have never heard of MACA before so I will certainly be looking it up, thank you!! 

Just wanted to wish you the best of luck for you pregnacy also.... I really hope this will be your sticky bean too!! Good luck.

Chesca, xx


----------



## rainbow girl

Thanks for the additional info noi sure if I will be able to convince dh to pop any more pills he even hates having to take the 1 he's on. He does have quite a healthy lifestyle though, doesn't smoke, no alcohol and eats healthily so hopefully it will make a difference! It's so good to hear it has worked for you docs can be so mean and negative sometimes, I'm determined to prove them wrong!


----------



## Chesca

rainbow girl said:


> Thanks for the additional info noi sure if I will be able to convince dh to pop any more pills he even hates having to take the 1 he's on. He does have quite a healthy lifestyle though, doesn't smoke, no alcohol and eats healthily so hopefully it will make a difference! It's so good to hear it has worked for you docs can be so mean and negative sometimes, I'm determined to prove them wrong!

I totally know what you mean rainbow girl! My DP is totally the same. He knows they are good for him and us TTC but he still pulls a face! 

chesca x


----------



## iwannababy

Hello,
Thanks for sharing your success story! Congrats on your baby!

My DH has low motility/count and morphology. The doctor put him on clomid for 3 months to help especially the motility. I wonder if he could take maca as well.

Do you know about it? Thanks!


----------



## QueenieMurphy

I don't know about maca and clomid I'm afraid - I do know maca is a totally natural food supplement and doesn't seem to have any side effects from what I read about it before I got OH to take it. You could ask your doc if its ok for him to take it too? I didn't know men could take clomid too - thats interesting, I hope it works for you xxx


----------



## iwannababy

QueenieMurphy said:


> I don't know about maca and clomid I'm afraid - I do know maca is a totally natural food supplement and doesn't seem to have any side effects from what I read about it before I got OH to take it. You could ask your doc if its ok for him to take it too? I didn't know men could take clomid too - thats interesting, I hope it works for you xxx

Thanks! I'll have him ask the doctor about it!
I hope it works too!:blue:


----------



## rainbow girl

Just had a thought, do any of you know if Maca is available in liquid form as drops or something? As my dh hates taking pills I could spike his meals with a few drops! Lol only joking, just getting a little desperate would try anything to conceive at this rate!!


----------



## QueenieMurphy

You can get it in powder form - and you mix it with liquid - I think its even better if you take it in that form though no idea what it would taste like, he might notice it mixed into his beer!!!


----------



## Rihannalove

QueenieMurphy said:


> You can get it in powder form - and you mix it with liquid - I think its even better if you take it in that form though no idea what it would taste like, he might notice it mixed into his beer!!!

*Hello everyone ,, Maca made me to join BNB site first time i heard about MACA was here i had no idea what was it before,,,, i did alot of research and finally got it from a shop near to my work... it did a great job a massive change in our  life DH was totally over the moon  he is taking MACA as powder 1 teaspoon every morning I was thinking of increasing it 2 teaspoon is it good if I do it ?? I got it for infertilitiy purposes as we are TTC for almost 4 years going for IVF/ICSI soon hopefully but it will be a miracle if i get pregnant before IVF ..  for everyone *


----------

